
Golden Age of Tech Blogging Done? I Couldn't Disagree More - mjfern
http://www.sarahlacy.com/sarahlacy/2011/12/golden-age-of-tech-blogging-done-i-couldnt-disagree-more.html
======
benologist
Tech blogging's devolved into a frantic scramble for ad impressions and
traffic from various social sites with almost no effort put into any article.
You can see it most days here ... a story will go from the HN front page to
the tech blog's front page so it can circle back to HN's front page.

I really don't think they've even come close to a golden age of tech blogging
- Engadget summarizing a blog that was summarizing a blog that was summarizing
a blog that was summarizing a blog that was summarizing a blog, with the
entire chain of copy/paste journalists doing their best not to leak traffic to
sources or external sites, and then AOL making that official policy, and then
the rest of the blogosphere copying them, is probably not the best they can
do.

------
libraryatnight
To me this read more like "Look at all this in the here and now! See, it's
still golden," with some halfhearted nods to the future. Her list of things
'this generation is playing with in new ways,' was a list of things already
making me feel the space is over saturated.

Oh, and The Verge is pushing the envelope? The Verge is a more cluttered
Engadget/Gizmodo in my view.

